# Reg a rhd car



## maddog507 (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone registered a rhd in alicante area ? How hard is it and is it easier to just bite the loss on selling and buy a spanish car once there. Also is there any one who may of used a company to do this for you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

maddog507 said:


> Has anyone registered a rhd in alicante area ? How hard is it and is it easier to just bite the loss on selling and buy a spanish car once there. Also is there any one who may of used a company to do this for you


Yes I did
Marcello Gestiones, You'll have to google ... they have offices in Alicante and Javea


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

maddog507 said:


> Has anyone registered a rhd in alicante area ? How hard is it and is it easier to just bite the loss on selling and buy a spanish car once there. Also is there any one who may of used a company to do this for you


Hi,

This has been covered quite a bit recently.

I suggest you search the forum for "car import" or the like and it should bring up a few recent discussions on the matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Danny&Claire said:


> Hi,
> 
> This has been covered quite a bit recently.
> 
> I suggest you search the forum for "car import" or the like and it should bring up a few recent discussions on the matter.


i've found a few for you to peruse. A fairly well balanced bunch of opinions. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-mallorca-car-registration-fees-help.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8-recommended-gestor-car-importer-blanes.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/122105-car-import-matriculation.html


----------



## maddog507 (Jan 16, 2013)

*rhd car*

Thank you for all your replys and i will look into it some more, just seems a shame to sell a car you now and like, plus the car you buy might not be as good and straight as my own. I was posted in germany for 9 years and all my cars were rhd so use to driving on wrong side in rhd. Again many thanks


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Same here we had postings in Germany and only drove RHD cars without even thinking about it. Never once had an accident and the only problem is car parks with machines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

maddog507 said:


> Thank you for all your replys and i will look into it some more, just seems a shame to sell a car you now and like, plus the car you buy might not be as good and straight as my own. I was posted in germany for 9 years and all my cars were rhd so use to driving on wrong side in rhd. Again many thanks


Maddog,

Do read through some of the links I posted above. It'll help you make a decision.

I took my car with me and paid to import it. The importation cost as much as my car is worth but I know my car has 10-15 years of life in it. 

Better than throwing the dice in this secondhand car market over here in my opinion.


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

New did the same in 2003 - and we are still driving it! Bit of beaurocracy, but worth it! Make sure you shop around for insurance too - dont be fooled by the "it's more expensive because its rhd, cos its not!"


----------

